# What Will Be Your Christmas Meal and Beverages?



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2017)

Don't know if I'll be going out for the holiday this year.  My brother may be going to see his new grand child.  He didn't see her on Thanksgiving; he was sick.  

Anyways we often have a large turkey and stuffing, yams, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes and mushroom gravy, croissant rolls, cranberries

Alternatively we may have everything except the turkey and stuffing and a standing rib roast.  I think there is another name for it but can't think of it at the moment.

For desert we have cookies and pies like boston cream, apple.  For beverages chardonnay and malbec and baileys in the coffee afterward and then:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2017)

We are eating at our club house and everyone is bringing something different. So I guess we will have pot luck. The club is supplying the ham.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2017)

Pappy said:


> We are eating at our club house and everyone is bringing something different. So I guess we will have pot luck. The club is supplying the ham.


I'll bet it will be a real good and festive time Pappy!  Enjoy!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 8, 2017)

We usually have seafood gumbo with the fixings as we had the turkey thing at thanksgiving.  Along with rice, Mexican cornbread and a green salad.  Will probably order some Natchitoches meat pies also.  Used to make them and tamales every Christmas but too much trouble now!! sweet potato pie and pecan pie for dessert.  There will be wine, sweet tea, water and cokes.  Spiked egg nog will be available.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 8, 2017)

Only the two of us so we won't have a lot. Ham and sweet potatoes and whatever we find in the pantry.

Change that. I went to wallyworld this morning and found a prime rib roast. My wife loves prime rib but we've never cooked one at home.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 8, 2017)

Enough 'Hungry Man' brand frozen turkey dinners to share with my 4 dogs, a glass of Zin for me, then pumpkin pie all around


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2017)

terry123 said:


> We usually have seafood gumbo with the fixings as we had the turkey thing at thanksgiving.  Along with rice, Mexican cornbread and a green salad.  Will probably order some Natchitoches meat pies also.  Used to make them and tamales every Christmas but too much trouble now!! sweet potato pie and pecan pie for dessert.  There will be wine, sweet tea, water and cokes.  Spiked egg nog will be available.


Sounds very tasty.  Hope it's a good time for all of you!



rkunsaw said:


> Only the two of us so we won't have a lot. Ham and sweet potatoes and whatever we find in the pantry.


Sounds good to me!



deesierra said:


> Enough 'Hungry Man' brand frozen turkey dinners to share with my 4 dogs, a glass of Zin for me, then pumpkin pie all around


If I don't go to my in laws I will have a similar meal with my Suzy dog and some Cab wine.  I like pumpkin roll.  I hope you have a good time!


----------



## IKE (Dec 8, 2017)

We always have the big traditional Thanksgiving dinner with turkey and all the trimmings and then when Xmas and New Year's roll around we don't fix anything special.....just normal everyday stuff.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 8, 2017)

Have no plans at this point.  AFAIK it will just be the 2 of us and the 2 furkids.  Something simple.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2017)

IKE said:


> We always have the big traditional Thanksgiving dinner with turkey and all the trimmings and then when Xmas and New Year's roll around we don't fix anything special.....just normal everyday stuff.


Okay, have fun!



Hoot N Annie said:


> Have no plans at this point.  AFAIK it will just be the 2 of us and the 2 furkids.  Something simple.


Oh, okay.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2017)

A quiet day at home and dinner for one.

Baked ham
Kielbasa
Cauliflower gratin 
Cabbage salad
Pickles, olives, etc...

Not sure about dessert it might be a small cranberry/apple crisp with a scoop of SF vanilla ice cream or a glass of eggnog and couple of cookies.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 8, 2017)

I would normally hope to have something special for the Solstice, but we've been invited out for a meal the day before and our family will be arriving on Saturday, so we'd better be careful not to over do it.  Interestingly, it's the children who want traditional Yuletide fare, so there's a turkey and some of our own rare breed pork.   No decisions about the trimmings yet.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 8, 2017)

Christmas.......kubota ham, a broccoli dish my husband loves, layered salad, ambrosia salad, and something else.   Long standing dishes I’ve made for years.   For Thanksgiving I didn’t include any of these thinking everyone was tired of them.   How wrong I was, lots of questions wondering why I didn’t make them, they’re ‘tradition’.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 8, 2017)

Having Christmas at my daughter's this year and she's making a Beef Tenderloin, some type of shrimp dish, some type of potato dish, salad and a veggie.  She changes things up each year so I'm not sure of the exact menu yet but everything is always delicious as usual.  She leans towards gourmet meals for holidays.

Appetizers are usually smoked salmon with capers and red onions on cream cheese w/crackers, an awesome stuffed mushroom with Italian sausage and cheese and maybe some salsa with tortilla chips.

Dessert is varied but she always has a bakery made Yule log or a chocolate ganache cake.  There's also peppermint ice cream.

Her in laws will be there also but just for the meal, I stay til after New Year's  usually.


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2017)

It's probably going to be just us this year, so something simple.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2017)

Pizza


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 8, 2017)

We are going to my daughters home and she just told me we will  be having Christmas dinner on Christmas Eve and Christmas will be what ever is left over and I'm sure there will be plenty. She wants to enjoy the day with her little ones and I don't blame her one bit.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> A quiet day at home and dinner for one.
> 
> Baked ham
> Kielbasa
> ...


Oh, my mouth is watering!  Enjoy!



Capt Lightning said:


> I would normally hope to have something special for the Solstice, but we've been invited out for a meal the day before and our family will be arriving on Saturday, so we'd better be careful not to over do it.  Interestingly, it's the children who want traditional Yuletide fare, so there's a turkey and some of our own rare breed pork.   No decisions about the trimmings yet.


Everyone overdoes it though, don't they?  lol.  Sounds delicious!



debbie in seattle said:


> Christmas.......kubota ham, a broccoli dish my husband loves, layered salad, ambrosia salad, and something else.   Long standing dishes I’ve made for years.   For Thanksgiving I didn’t include any of these thinking everyone was tired of them.   How wrong I was, lots of questions wondering why I didn’t make them, they’re ‘tradition’.


I haven't had ambrosia in so long and love it, I love all of it!  Hope you have a good time of it!



CeeCee said:


> Having Christmas at my daughter's this year and she's making a Beef Tenderloin, some type of shrimp dish, some type of potato dish, salad and a veggie.  She changes things up each year so I'm not sure of the exact menu yet but everything is always delicious as usual.  She leans towards gourmet meals for holidays.
> 
> Appetizers are usually smoked salmon with capers and red onions on cream cheese w/crackers, an awesome stuffed mushroom with Italian sausage and cheese and maybe some salsa with tortilla chips.
> 
> ...


Sounds so goood!  Stuffed mushrooms are to die for!  Have fun!



jujube said:


> It's probably going to be just us this year, so something simple.


Enjoy jujube!



RadishRose said:


> Pizza


Pizza is my favorite, I'd eat it any day!  Enjoy!



Ruth n Jersey said:


> We are going to my daughters home and she just told me we will  be having Christmas dinner on Christmas Eve and Christmas will be what ever is left over and I'm sure there will be plenty. She wants to enjoy the day with her little ones and I don't blame her one bit.


My brother always did the opposite of that, Eve with his kids and Christmas day with the other in laws.  Sounds good!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 8, 2017)

Since my Daughter got married she insists that we all have dinner at her house. She hates to see me handle everything. On Christmas Eve we have The seven fishes dinner. I bring things I have cooked at home and my daughter does all the rest. Like Mussels,clams .crabs,etc. My Son comes with his boys and my daughters in-laws come also. Then on Christmas day we have Turkey and Ham ,Lasagna ,what we call the Wedding soup, desserts,  sweet potatoes and string bean casserole . Boy I am tired just thinking about it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


> Since my Daughter got married she insists that we all have dinner at her house. She hates to see me handle everything. On Christmas Eve we have The seven fishes dinner. I bring things I have cooked at home and my daughter does all the rest. Like Mussels,clams .crabs,etc. My Son comes with his boys and my daughters in-laws come also. Then on Christmas day we have Turkey and Ham ,Lasagna ,what we call the Wedding soup, desserts,  sweet potatoes and string bean casserole . Boy I am tired just thinking about it.


It all sounds very tasty Sassy!  I haven't had lasagna in some time.  Crabs either.  Yummy!  I hope you all have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks Ruth we have the same dishes almost every year.It's a tradition in my family. I hope you have a Wonderful Christmas also.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


> Thanks Ruth we have the same dishes almost every year.It's a tradition in my family. I hope you have a Wonderful Christmas also.


Thank you, not sure about this year but hopefully I will be with my Suzy.


----------



## HipGnosis (Dec 8, 2017)

It's just me, so just things I like.
Brunch will be egg, sausage and cheese casserole.
I have a pork tenderloin that I cut into thirds, one of which will be made Xmas day.  It will be seasoned ahead, then slow roasted with a final bit of high heat for a nice crust.
Either green bean casserole with french onions or creamed corn with velveta and hot sauce (my own creation).
Pumpkin cheesecake is a winter favorite.
Beverage will be diet coke; with spiced rum during dinner and then with fireball whiskey.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 9, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> It's just me, so just things I like.
> Brunch will be egg, sausage and cheese casserole.
> I have a pork tenderloin that I cut into thirds, one of which will be made Xmas day.  It will be seasoned ahead, then slow roasted with a final bit of high heat for a nice crust.
> Either green bean casserole with french onions or creamed corn with velveta and hot sauce (my own creation).
> ...


My mouth was watering reading all that!  Creamed corn w velveeta and hot sauce..mmmm!  I've never had fireball whiskey but it sounds strong...maybe too strong for me..lol  Pumpkin cheesecake is delicious, too.  Enjoy!


----------



## rgp (Dec 9, 2017)

Mine will be lamb chops in the crock-pot w/ onion , celery , bell peppers, and a few small red taters....veggie broth for liquid, and seasoned the way i like.

My desert later will be over ice....


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 9, 2017)

rgp said:


> Mine will be lamb chops in the crock-pot w/ onion , celery , bell peppers, and a few small red taters....veggie broth for liquid, and seasoned the way i like.
> 
> My desert later will be over ice....


Oh, that sounds oh so good!  Food from the crock pot is always so tender!  And what will that be over ice?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2017)

Now I recall what we have sometime, it's prime rib.  That's always good for Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2017)

Bread & Jam


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2017)

nmi


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2017)

Does anyone else have some Real Christmas meals and beverages they are going to have to get back to the topic?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2017)

What's the matter with you Ruthanne...I really am going to have bread and jam....I'll be having other things... but I'll be having bread and jam on Christmas day as well... as I do every day...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Does anyone else have some Real Christmas meals and beverages they are going to have to get back to the topic?


Yes.


----------



## Pam (Dec 17, 2017)

It's my turn to have dinner with youngest son and family this year. His partner's sister is doing the cooking and having been there a couple of years back I can expect an excellent meal. Going by last time there will probably be a seafood starter of some kind, followed by a choice of turkey and beef, roast potatoes, loads of different veg, pickled red cabbage and other bits and pieces. Definitely be a trifle for dessert and probably Christmas pudding and so on. She really does put on a good spread. My son is vegan so he makes his own meal and his own desserts.

Edited to say that I don't drink alcohol throughout the year but may have a glass or two of wine on Christmas Day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2017)

Pam said:


> It's my turn to have dinner with youngest son and family this year. His partner's sister is doing the cooking and having been there a couple of years back I can expect an excellent meal. Going by last time there will probably be a seafood starter of some kind, followed by a choice of turkey and beef, roast potatoes, loads of different veg, pickled red cabbage and other bits and pieces. Definitely be a trifle for dessert and probably Christmas pudding and so on. She really does put on a good spread. My son is vegan so he makes his own meal and his own desserts.
> 
> Edited to say that I don't drink alcohol throughout the year but may have a glass or two of wine on Christmas Day.


Wow, sounds delightful and delicious Pam!  Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 17, 2017)

*It will just be my husband and I.   I am making Cornish Game hens.  Probably a salad. Not sure what else.  For drinks, maybe soda.  *


----------



## EllieR (Dec 17, 2017)

My dinner for Christmas is beef stroganoff with green beans, scalloped potatoes and rum cake for dessert.  We like to have something different from the usual Christmas dinner we have with relatives when invited to their homes.  It will just be the two of us this year.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 17, 2017)

EllieR said:


> My dinner for Christmas is beef stroganoff with green beans, scalloped potatoes and rum cake for dessert.  We like to have something different from the usual Christmas dinner we have with relatives when invited to their homes.  It will just be the two of us this year.



Oh my, that sounds good.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 17, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Does anyone else have some Real Christmas meals and beverages they are going to have to get back to the topic?



When my kids were still at home (and my first wife was still living) we typically had Ham for Christmas, with scalloped/au gratin potatoes, etc.  That was a long time ago, but I still miss those days.  These days, it can be anything.  Last year, on the Big Island, I think I had a frozen pizza....


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *It will just be my husband and I.   I am making Cornish Game hens.  Probably a salad. Not sure what else.  For drinks, maybe soda.  *


Sounds yummy, have a nice Christmas Marie!



EllieR said:


> My dinner for Christmas is beef stroganoff with green beans, scalloped potatoes and rum cake for dessert.  We like to have something different from the usual Christmas dinner we have with relatives when invited to their homes.  It will just be the two of us this year.


Oooh, beef stroganoff is to die for!  I'd like to have that, too.  I hope the 2 of you enjoy your Christmas.



Hoot N Annie said:


> Oh my, that sounds good.  Merry Christmas!


Yes, it does!



Hoot N Annie said:


> When my kids were still at home (and my first wife was still living) we typically had Ham for Christmas, with scalloped/au gratin potatoes, etc.  That was a long time ago, but I still miss those days.  These days, it can be anything.  Last year, on the Big Island, I think I had a frozen pizza....


I love scalloped potatoes.  Yes, I miss the old days a way back.  I have lots of memories and it makes me kind of sad...That pizza sounded like it was good, no?


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Dec 17, 2017)

We'll be having things like, spinach, cod liver oil, salmon, blueberries, oatmeal, flaxseed, almond milk, bananas, thai rice, lentils, blackbeans and plenty of high Ph water - close to the ratio of 50% carbs, 35% fat, 15% protein.   
  Dessert?  What is dessert?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2017)

DavyKOTWF said:


> We'll be having things like, spinach, cod liver oil, salmon, blueberries, oatmeal, flaxseed, almond milk, bananas, thai rice, lentils, blackbeans and plenty of high Ph water - close to the ratio of 50% carbs, 35% fat, 15% protein.
> Dessert?  What is dessert?



An orange.


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Dec 17, 2017)

Great idea RR.  Let me write that down.  

Actually I had a juicy grapefruit today, but good reminder to eat more fruits.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> When my kids were still at home (and my first wife was still living) we typically had Ham for Christmas, with scalloped/au gratin potatoes, etc.  That was a long time ago, but I still miss those days.  These days, it can be anything.  Last year, on the Big Island, I think I had a frozen pizza....


I miss those days, too!  So glad you have a companion this year.  It makes the holidays go better!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2017)

DavyKOTWF said:


> We'll be having things like, spinach, cod liver oil, salmon, blueberries, oatmeal, flaxseed, almond milk, bananas, thai rice, lentils, blackbeans and plenty of high Ph water - close to the ratio of 50% carbs, 35% fat, 15% protein.
> Dessert?  What is dessert?


Oh that all sounds so healthy.  I love all those foods!  So glad you have posted in this thread!  It's nice to see new members here, too!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Paloma (Dec 20, 2017)

Black Olives
Grape Tomatoes
Baby Carrots
Deviled Eggs – Connie is making these
Stuffed Jalapeños

Prime Rib
Homemade Au Jus
Mashed Potatoes
Creamed Spinach
Creamed Onions in Wine
Yorkshire Salad
Homemade Hot Rolls
Chocolate Cream Pie
Double Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 20, 2017)

*I have added to my menu.  Going to make deviled eggs (of course) and I also found a recipe for apple turnovers that I want to try.  *


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2017)

Paloma said:


> Black Olives
> Grape Tomatoes
> Baby Carrots
> Deviled Eggs – Connie is making these
> ...


Mmmm mmmm MMMM!  Sounds so good!  I think we may have prime rib, too, not sure.  Merry Christmas and enjoy!


Marie5656 said:


> *I have added to my menu.  Going to make deviled eggs (of course) and I also found a recipe for apple turnovers that I want to try.  *


Yummy Marie!  I love both of those, I love food in general!  lol


----------



## Paloma (Dec 21, 2017)

We had Prime Rib for the first time 4 years ago and we all agreed that will be our Christmas meat for all of the future Christmas dinners.  It is so, so good.  

For Christmas Eve, we are doing simple Italian:  Spaghetti with Meat Sauce, Salad, and Garlic Bread.  No dessert.

One of my granddaughters has also decided she want to prepare a breakfast casserole for Christmas morning.  I think we will be stuffed for days.  And then New Year's will rear it's head.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2017)

Probably  a Western Bacon  Cheeseburger  from  Carls Jr.   and a Pepsi.

No big kitchen mess and hardly any clean up.

Christmas will  be just as merry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2017)

Paloma said:


> We had Prime Rib for the first time 4 years ago and we all agreed that will be our Christmas meat for all of the future Christmas dinners.  It is so, so good.
> 
> For Christmas Eve, we are doing simple Italian:  Spaghetti with Meat Sauce, Salad, and Garlic Bread.  No dessert.
> 
> One of my granddaughters has also decided she want to prepare a breakfast casserole for Christmas morning.  I think we will be stuffed for days.  And then New Year's will rear it's head.


Yes PR is really really good.  I really like Italian food a lot, too.  I'm going to have Lasagna on Christmas Eve.  I hope you all enjoy your meals and time together this holiday season.  Found out I'm going to my brother's for sure and he's picking me and the dog up, too.  We will all have a nice time and no gift exchanging for us.



Falcon said:


> Probably  a Western Bacon  Cheeseburger  from  Carls Jr.   and a Pepsi.
> 
> No big kitchen mess and hardly any clean up.
> 
> Christmas will  be just as merry.


That sounds really good Falcon.  I love bacon cheeseburger's.  We don't have a Carl's where I am but I think they are in Ohio, too.  I hope you have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Probably  a Western Bacon  Cheeseburger  from  Carls Jr.   and a Pepsi.
> 
> No big kitchen mess and hardly any clean up.
> 
> Christmas will  be just as merry.



Have yourself a merry little Christmas!!!


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 21, 2017)

We now have reservations at an Italian restaurant.   Options are limited when you wait till the week before the holiday to make reservations.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> We now have reservations at an Italian restaurant.   Options are limited when you wait till the week before the holiday to make reservations.


Sounds good to me!  Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 23, 2017)

Fried 6 boneless, skinless, chicken thighs with egg and cracker crumb batter Thursday.  Something I almost never do.  It was very good too, but it took a _whole hour,_ plus afterwards pots, plates, bowls, skillet and silverware needed to be washed!   If I get out today and get some eggs, I may whip up another pumpkin pie, without the crust, but that will be all the special cooking I'm gonna do.  Microwave!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Fried 6 boneless, skinless, chicken thighs with egg batter Thursday.  Something I almost never do.  It was very good too, but it took a _whole hour,_ plus afterwards pots, plates, bowls, skillet and silverware needed to be washed!   If I get out today and get some eggs, I may whip up another pumpkin pie, without the crust, but that will be all the special cooking I'm gonna do.  Microwave!


Sounds good Nancy.  Enjoy and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds good to me!  Have a Merry Christmas.





NancyNGA said:


> Fried 6 boneless, skinless, chicken thighs with egg batter Thursday.  Something I almost never do.  It was very good too, but it took a _whole hour,_ plus afterwards pots, plates, bowls, skillet and silverware needed to be washed!   If I get out today and get some eggs, *I may whip up another pumpkin pie*, without the crust, but that will be all the special cooking I'm gonna do.  Microwave!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


>


So funny Aunt Bea.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## IKE (Dec 23, 2017)

IKE;...12-8-17 said:
			
		

> We always have the big traditional Thanksgiving dinner with turkey and all the trimmings and then when Xmas and New Year's roll around we don't fix anything special.....just normal everyday stuff.



Mama informed today me that she's going to fix a beef pot roast with potatoes and carrots for Xmas dinner.....like my mom always did when she fixed pot roast she's also making homemade egg noodles to go along with it.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 23, 2017)

Looks yummy. I have never made egg noodles.


----------



## IKE (Dec 23, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Looks yummy. I have never made egg noodles.



Shali mama says they're not that difficult or time consuming to make.......she can make them up pretty quick.

You can roll them as thin as you want but we don't like them rolled out super thin, we like ours more like the thickness of the picture I posted.

https://frugalfamilyhome.com/food/recipes/make-scratch-challenge-homemade-egg-noodles


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2017)

Gonna lay a couple thick steaks on the BBQ
Coleslaw and whatever the spirit moves my lady
Sippin’ amber ale
Punkin pie for dessert

Christmas eve, homemade egg nog
Goes quite well with Glenmorangie 






I’ll leave it outside to make it slushy





My eyes will roll back at half empty


----------



## terry123 (Dec 24, 2017)

Its confirmed. We will be having the gumbo, rice and cornbread for dinner.  Green salad and cherry pie for dessert.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 24, 2017)

IKE said:


> Shali mama says they're not that difficult or time consuming to make.......she can make them up pretty quick.
> 
> You can roll them as thin as you want but we don't like them rolled out super thin, we like ours more like the thickness of the picture I posted.
> 
> https://frugalfamilyhome.com/food/recipes/make-scratch-challenge-homemade-egg-noodles



My mother used to laugh that her noodles could be tough as shoe leather and we still thought they were the best thing we ever ate.


----------

